# General Discussion > Opinions >  Long hair for a man!

## Ten'shi-no-Shippuu

Hello!
I am a boy and I have long hair!
People around me dont accept that, they says only girls have long hair!
I would know what is your opinion!  :Clueless:   :Note:

----------


## jeisan

its cool. i had long hair for several years. theres a pic int he pst your pic herethread some where.

----------


## EscaFlowne

I think its tight. Just think if you had a sword and it was raining and you just did a back flip how it would spike cover you face....you be like SEPHIROTH [FF7] !!!!

-BAD ASS-
need i say more.

----------


## jovial_jon

yea, i think its cool...im growing mine long, its almost shoulder length right now, i love it

i hate it short like it is in my pic in the pictures thread!

----------


## EscaFlowne

I wish i could grow my hair back out, i had a nice little fro...see mine can't be long unless i got it hot combed....and then it wouldn't even reach more shoulder.....and believe met thats not .....well actually it would but thats it...i would just have it tied up or braided....but i miss my hair!!!!  :Bawling:

----------


## jovial_jon

awww *consoles Esca* that crying smily always makes me sad - it looks distraught!  :Laughing:

----------


## kirei_na_me

Esca, I know what you should do! You should grow it out and get a perm. Get that look that Lenny Kravitz has going on now...  :Poh: 

Anyway, I like long hair on a guy. Especially when it's wavy and dark. I like long hair, short hair, and I really like bald guys too. Just NO MULLETS! That's the only thing I don't like.  :Laughing:

----------


## jovial_jon

*gets rid of mullet* ahem.  :Laughing:  

thats what i want my hair like - long and wavy, ive always wanted to dye it red but im still not 100% sure - i like the colour of my hair now, but sometimes i just feel a bit rebellious  :Poh:

----------


## EscaFlowne

[walks back into thread as Joe Dirt]

Mullet!! Whats wrong with Mullets!

perm....can't do it. Thanks guys though, my job keeps me looking clean so i can't...and it SUCKS! 
 :Atchoo:  [Lots and lots of curses...]

----------


## kirei_na_me

No, no, no...no dyes! Oh, the horror!  :Sad: 

I know what it's like, though. My hair has been dark brown(natural color), red, black, and now it's highlighted enough so that everyone thinks I'm a blonde. Thinking about changing it back to my natural color. It's too much trouble to maintain.

Good Joe Dirt impersonation, Esca...  :Poh:

----------


## jovial_jon

advice taken on board! i dont think i will do it because it is one of those things you have to be completely certain about and i dont think i will be

----------


## EscaFlowne

:Smug:  
 :Bowing:  thanks kirei you always the sweetest thang.
Theres entirely too many great girls on here!

----------


## Ten'shi-no-Shippuu

Thanks to all of you , I finally found people who agree my decision!
Actually they are 57 centimeters!

----------


## jeisan

damn man thats long, mine was like 19in (47cm) when i finally cut it off.

----------


## Rachel

So long as your happy with your hair, every one else can go to hell honey.
Be yourself, not what people want you to be.

----------


## Ten'shi-no-Shippuu

Thank you , every days.....its hard......
But I'l fight for it!

----------


## Frank D. White

Before the Beatles came to America, everyone had very short hair! Crew cuts & flat tops were the in thing and ONLY girls had long hair. A few years after the Beatles, everyone had long hair and you were a jock or a skinhead if you had short hair. Just wait long enough and looks and clothing styles will become the IN thing. After you get old enough, you say the heck with looks and what's in and just go with what you like and what is easiest to take care of. Be a rebel while you can!

Frank
 :Cool:

----------


## Kintaro

I'm 19 and I have a variable hair length (zero cutting, various growth here and there.

I think I hit 22 inches now for a fair amount of strands. I'm not cutting them for any reason. Except maintenance for split crap.

Question : What if I thought of becoming a JET in Japan ? What are the chances that I find a non-bigoted institution ? And what about the schools themselves, how bad are their rules on the kids ? (rules on one group affect the other)

----------


## Cat

I personally like long hair on guys. I think it's cute!  :Blush:

----------


## jeisan

> I'm 19 and I have a variable hair length (zero cutting, various growth here and there.
> 
> I think I hit 22 inches now for a fair amount of strands. I'm not cutting them for any reason. Except maintenance for split crap.


yuh, i guess i should also mention that mine was an overgrown mohawk...

----------


## Gaki

My hair is long, people often get confused when i use public toilets.  :Laughing:

----------


## Ulubatli

Don't worry man, mine is also very long, going all the way down on my spine... :) Look at the avatar...

Just tell those that contradict you just becoz you seem like a girl...

Com on man, girls have two eyes, twe feet, two hands... Should I cut one of these not to resemble girls? :) 

Opponents gets dunked when propose the sentence above... Try it...

----------


## m477

If your hair is unmanagable, just get a set of clippers and cut it down really short. At that length, it won't matter if it's really curly or what. I used to have long hair back in the day, but last summer I was outside alot exercising and swimming and stuff so I buzzed my hair down to 12mm and I really got to like it. I didn't even think it would look good on me but it actually does. And now I'm really spoiled by never having to spend any time or money going to the salon or combing/drying it.

----------


## Rukasu

I also had short hair last summer.
I hated it... now its taking me months to grow it back.
I am trying to get it to grow below my ears.

----------


## Kintaro

m477 : while it is more manageable, it has less style, less expressive quality. Doesn't mean it's an inferior look, that's only subjective anyways.

However, living 16 years with that cut makes you wanna go for 160 (meh, we might live that long) without cutting :P

----------


## playaa

Long hair is cool, I have short hair but I think long hair rules, take Inuyasha or Kenshin they are the coolest! But I also like short hair, take Vash from Trigun (not real short but its cool).

----------


## Luxpyre

What your hair looks like is up to you. Of course, you have to realize that a lot of people will think you either look like a huge sissy, a nerd/geek trying to be cool like sephiroth, or just a joke. If it is plain long hair, that is much better than a mullet (see www.ratemymullet.com for more details on that). When I see a guy with long hair I think Yanni, Fabio, or the fat computer guy who has an big ego even though you don't see why or how.

edited to add - i'm feeling pessimistic right now so I'm probably a little harsher than usual

----------


## Dream Time

I had long hair,and I cut it about 6 months ago

my family kept telling me to cut it
they think that guys with long hair are bad,or/and give people bad impressions

----------


## silver angel

I think long haired guys are hot. Nuff said.  :Smiling:

----------


## sayuri

personally i think guys with long hair is a no no! i hate it BUT it can look good sometimes (rarely but still), and in any case no longer than shoulder lenght.....wouldn't like to date a guy that has longer hair than me.... :Poh: 
although i think girls find it hot sometimes....  :Doubt:

----------


## Hachiko

Long hair, by consensus, is acceptable. This is 2004, not 1954, so it's A-OK!

----------


## RockLee

Have you ever seen them JApanese Samurai ???? They have long hair and ik looks Freaking AWESOME !!!!!!  :Laughing:  ...And them Scottish ppl....William Wallace...(Mel Gibson in Braveheart)....Long hair was for REAL men back in the old days  :Smiling:  .....If I would look good with long hair I would let them grow...but....  :Sou ka:

----------


## sayuri

> Long hair, by consensus, is acceptable. This is 2004, not 1954, so it's A-OK!



i never said it wasn't acceptable i just game my own personal opinion (hence the title of the forum) : i find guys with long hair very unattractive....what's wrong with that? it' "A-NO-NO" for me!! (wouldn't know what it was like in 1954....wasn't born yet!)

----------


## jolan

Well, I have long hair too. I didn't have any problem in Japan so far, but when I went to korea, things were different... It's almost impossible to meet a Korean guiy with long hair. Maybe due to the harrassing 2 years and a half long military obligations, boys are sometimes "formatted" to think long hair> girl. Of course this is not true for everybody, but still, long hair in Korea is much problem than long hair in Japan...

----------


## XS1001

I used to have long hair too, but not that long, just a little bit longer than my shoulder

----------


## TakaraNeko

I think long hair on guys is fine Ten'shi-no-Shippuu.  :Cool:  
Besides, your hair = your choice. 
I used to have really long hair (about to the top of my hips), but it was so thick and heavy that I cut it. I could only ever wear it in a braid...if I let it hang loose or even just had it up in a basic ponytail it'd turn into a single giant knot  :Ouch:  Now it's usually just above the shoulders, layered and just long anough to tie back if I want.....so 'anime'  :Laughing:   :Blush:

----------


## Arch

umm long hair for guys, is a real no no i think. Well for me anyway. But its your choice, and it doesnt really mattter !
I usually struggle to tell if its a male of female if a guy has long hair  :Laugh:  

But its up to the person !

----------


## Duo

I tried to leave my hair long for while, but i have really straight hair so it wasn't workin out so well, I would have liked to have had brades done but I knew no one that could help me. Anyways, I used to think that long hair on guys was no good, but it just depends on the person, on some people it looks nice, on some not so nice.

----------


## Gaki

My hair is this long now.

----------


## kirei_na_me

> My hair is this long now.


Yum...um...I mean it looks nice, Gaki.  :Blush:

----------


## Gaki

> Yum...um...I mean it looks nice, Gaki.



Thanks  :Smiling:  

Gets weird when people call me Miss tho.  :Laughing:

----------


## Glenn

Lol. I'm glad that's never happened to me. Although there was this one guy who was making comments about me looking like a woman, or something like that. I just said "just as long as you don't try to f___ me like one." I knew he was just kidding, but still, I hardly knew the guy.  :Laughing:

----------


## Bounty Hunter

You are your own person and as such you should have your own identity.

Why should you look like everyone else?

looking different is great cause everyone looks at you.  :Smiling:

----------


## Kintaro

I'm too tall to be mistaken for a woman, yay me :P

2 feet and counting :P

----------


## Golgo_13

Between 1992 and 2001 I had shoulder-length hair which I wore in a ponytail most of the time but occasionally wore loose. Then in 2001 I had surgery for the head and had to shave it all off, but I'm trying to let it grow long again. Might as well enjoy my hair while I still have it!

Just keep in mind you have to keep it clean and well-groomed.

----------


## Rukasu

Where I live every guy has short hair.
Here you're considered strange if your hair is langer than about 5 cm.
So when you were talking about long hair I thought you meant shoulder height.
I want it to be shoulder height.
Is there any way to make your hair grow faster?

----------


## TwistedMac

> My hair is this long now.


dude.. you look *bad. ass!*

we could pull together a pretty nasty yakuza from the people on these boards XD

Gaki and EscaFlowne will have to be the main brutes/hitmen...
(followed ofcourse by their posse consisting of a whole heap of people)

Frank is da big boss and i'll take on the role as one of the stupid guards that can be easily seduced that's always set to guard chicks..

Thomas and Maciamo are "the law" which we "have on our payroll" along with the rest of the mods.

it'll be great!

----------


## Golgo_13

> Where I live every guy has short hair.
> Here you're considered strange if your hair is langer than about 5 cm.
> So when you were talking about long hair I thought you meant shoulder height.
> I want it to be shoulder height.
> Is there any way to make your hair grow faster?


Patience my son, patience. And keep it well-groomed.

----------


## Buddha Smoker

I've been trying to grow my hair for about two or three years now, it takes alot of work to keep it neat and to get it to grow even. Nice hair Gaki.

----------


## Kintaro

Gaki's style owns (aassuming it's him.)
In any case, I just have to say one thing... once I get a camera and a few extra pieces of equipment I can 1-up that pic.

----------

